# Triplet boers



## DappledBoers

Got home today to find triplet bucks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aww, they are so cute! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats


----------



## nancy d

Good job mama doe! :cake:


----------



## DappledBoers

I was hoping for does Cuz she is commercial but oh well! I got a call saying she only had one and that she was expelling her afterbirth and that they were going to leave her be. but when I got home she had two more on the ground!!


----------



## DappledBoers




----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats on the new lil guys! :stars: so cute
From what I can see of momma she looks pretty, got any full body pics of her?


----------



## DappledBoers

Here she is after the babies were born


----------



## COgoatLover25

She has got some color! Flashy


----------



## Lstein

Congrats, they look great! I can't wait for it to be that time of the year for me again!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## DappledBoers

Thanks! And I know it's definetly exciting! I was getting tired of seeing everyone else's babies and not mine lol they won't stop drinking and she is exhausted. She's falling asleep while they drink. She just layed down.


----------



## Jessica84

Awww they are cute  sorry no girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

What a bunch of cuties!! Congrats!

If momma is that exhausted, give her a quart or so of hot water with ETA: use unsulfered blackstrap molasses mixed in until it's a nice medium tea color. It will give her a boost of energy to help her recover.


----------



## DappledBoers

I don't have molasses but I did give her warm water with some honey in it.. She LOVES honey


----------



## DappledBoers

I also gave her jump start


----------



## DappledBoers

She just picked up one of her babies with her mouth and threw them.. Is she rejecting it? It was the first born and I know he was drinking quite a bit yesterday. But whenever he tries today she walks away


----------



## ksalvagno

Keep a close eye and hold her if you have to. Watch closely how they are drinking in case it is hurting her.


----------



## DappledBoers

I don't think it's hurting her. If one of the other kids starts drinking he can go in but then after a little bit she pushed him or bites him. I got a bottle and milked a tad them stuck h in there to drink and she let him. I'm just worried she's gonna hurt him.


----------



## DappledBoers

Also. I thought about it a couple times but because I didn't know when she was due it totaly left my mind to give her CDT. She kidded yesterday. So should I give it to her now? And what about the kids?


----------



## nancy d

She can have the CDT but wait awhile on the little ones. (we give it at about 3 mos but that's just us)
Yes keep on eye on the one she is abusing. How's his tummy?


----------



## DappledBoers

Seems full. He got quite a bit yesterday and when I tied her up she let him drink. Although I noticed his lower tail looked swollen and there was like a red rash type think on it like scratches kind of and when I touched in there just squishy areas


----------



## DappledBoers

Here's a picture of it.


----------



## DappledBoers

Actually could that be from her biting him? Becaus I just tied her up again so he could drink and when I untied her she went after him when he came back and she bit right at the base of his tail


----------



## nancy d

Sure sounds like it.:GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!! Beautiful babies and beautiful mom.  

You might want to go ahead and bottle raise the kid she is rejecting. It would be easiest on the mom that way and eliminate the risk of her injuring him. She looks a little thin for just starting lactation... and raising 3 babies will pull more weight off very quickly. 

Those scratches could very well be from her biting him. It could be something else though, just not sure what. ?


----------



## DappledBoers

He is pacing and crying but I don't want him to get hurt bad. I seperAted him in the shed with them. I'll continue to tie her up and let him drink if the continues to let me. Or I guess I'll start bottle feeding him.


----------



## DappledBoers

Will he be ok without milk for 9 and a half hours? I just let him eat at 7:10 and I'm going to let him eat again at 7:50 before I leave for school and I don't get back till 3:30.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is there anyone who could feed him?


----------



## DappledBoers

My sister and my mom are gone.this will be the only day like this. I'm going to train him on a bottle and have someone feed him in the middle of while I'm gone next time. I'm in college so I'm only gone this long for Monday and Wednesday. The other two days I go to college I'm only there for 2 hours.


----------



## DappledBoers

Now I'm worrying about him  he has had such a rough start to life and he does t understand what's happening. When she was biting him he would scream and run then turn around and run back to her and I would have to grab him because she was going back at him. Hopefully he'll be fine till 3:30


----------



## nannysrus

Aww poor little fellow!!! :-( while it's definitely not ideal for him to go 9 hours without eating, if no one else is there I guess there is nothing you can do. :-( just make sure when you get back that he doesn't gorge himself. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers

Thanks. I will.. Like I said I'll get him used to a bottle so when I'm gone twice a week someone can feed him while gone. I think I was have to supplement him with milk other than his moms when they get older because I don't think she will be able to support all three kids. Iv had bad luck using cows milk with buck kids.. I don't know what it is, the does doe great but I alway loose the males. So I think I'm going to buy a new doe in milk to supplement.


----------



## Jessica84

He will be ok having to go that long. I have to do the same thing from time to time. But as said just don't over feed him when you get home. You don't was a tummy that's sticking out and you don't want sunk in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

I was watching them nurse when I got home and because there's three when I stick the third one under there they start sucking on hair and ears and they will turn to eachother when looking for a teat and start sucking on each others faces lol


----------



## nannysrus

Yummy that's good!!! LoL we had a little of puppy's once and there was one puppy that just insisted on suckling on the the other one tails. She was constantly sucking on the other puppies tails. After she was weaned she had a toy elephant that she sucked on his nose. She is now 8 years old and still sucks on an elephants nose when she lays down. (It is not easy replacing a small toy elephant either, finding them without the beans in them is hard)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers

That's cute!


----------



## DappledBoers

Quick question.. Hopefully if not tomorrow then saturday I'm picking up a doe in milk to lease from a goat friend and feeding the baby that. Do I have to slowly switch over from his moms milk to her milk or is goats milk goats milk when it comes to kids stomachs?


----------



## Jessica84

That's actually a good question that I never thought of. I've always just switched them over and never had a issue but curious on what others say


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers

I thought it was a good question to lol I never thought about it till my boss brought it up when I was telling her my plan.


----------



## nannysrus

I think because of the general make up of the milk (just going from goat to goat not goat to cow) makes is okay to do that. I think it's just when you go from goat to cow or goat to a replacer and so on


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers

He's blurry because he was running towards me but I thought it was a cool picture...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is too cute!


----------



## nannysrus

Omg that is too awesome!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers

I have a question about these three little guys. They all have stuffy noses. I can hear it when they breathe and there noses aren't all snotty. And every once in a while they cough. Is there something I can give them? They are two weeks old tomorrow. 2 are bottle babies and one drinks from mom.


----------



## Jessica84

If they don't have a fever and they are acting fine I leave them be. If you get concerned you can give them robatussin for kids but with weather change I always have a few with snot noses that clear up within a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC

What kind of bedding do they have? If it's shavings it could be too dusty for them which is one reason why I use straw.


----------



## scubacoz

Awesome picture!



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## DappledBoers

RPC said:


> What kind of bedding do they have? If it's shavings it could be too dusty for them which is one reason why I use straw.


There is a small amount of shavings in there but the majority of it is paper shavings


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.

If they are acting and nursing OK with no fever, I agree, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## DappledBoers

I'm sorry.. But I don't understand that


----------



## Jessica84

What do you mean? Just keeping a eye on them? You don't really want to run to meds when ever they have a sniffle. A lot of times it will clear up on it's own so not only would you be waisting money giving it you stressed them out for no reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

DappledBoers said:


> I'm sorry.. But I don't understand that


Please clarify?

Goats can get colds. It has to run it's course. We can"t just run to the antibiotics, especially when the kids are acting, eating and have normal temps. So keeping a close eye on them will be wise, in case.


----------



## DappledBoers

When I posted that there was a new post on here that was like 3 paragraphs that was in a totally different language. Now it's gone.. Nobody else saw it???


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Don't worry! You're not crazy. I saw that post yesterday. It was really strange.


----------



## DappledBoers

Was it on this topic? It disappeared I don't know what happened to it.. Did it have a picture of a diagram of like organs or something? Cuz the one I saw did.. I thought maybe it was someone trying to explain how they get sick or something but like I said, it was a totally different language...


----------



## Jessica84

Lol CRAZY!!! Lol no just kidding  I know crazy things go on with my posts. Sometimes it posts In the wrong spot and sometimes I miss a whole page of replies so I really sound crazy. I'm just happy I'm not the only one any more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Haha! You're not the only one  The post did have a picture of a stomach or lungs or something of that nature. I don't even think it was in a different language. Just jibberish with a lot of accent marks lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Hmm, how strange.

I didn't see that. That's why I was asking to please clarify.

Will have to bring this up to an administrator.


----------



## DappledBoers

Who are the administrators? I just got a message from this username with a while but of random writing with the apostrophes and a phone number at the bottom of it. I know messages are ment to be private but this is the username and the content of the message? Is this really someone on here or just someone messing around?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I looked up the language and it looks to be in Vietnamese. You can run that through Google Translate to see a rough translation of what the message is saying.


----------



## toth boer goats

PM TGS, that is the main administration. 

We are having all kinds of weird things happening, and discussing it, emails are getting it too.

I PMed TGS and waiting for response. Hope we can get this taken care of soon. 

Sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## TGSAdmin

It was a spammer from Vietnam. The mods deleted it quickly as spam. And those of us that received the PM's (I got 4) won't have them any longer.
Thanks for reporting them so we can keep the forum clean.

It has been banned and blocked.


----------



## DappledBoers

It's not your fault don't have to apologize. I just wanna know what it is


----------

